# Scout and his beautiful sister!



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Scout's sister Rianna came over today! He is the biggest from their litter and she is the smallest - I think he is about twice as big as she is! I just couldn't get over how petite she is - she would cuddle on my lap and lay her head on my chest. My guys are just too BIG to do that comfortably.

They did a RLH first thing. After that, Scout kept trying to hump her. Since she is his sister, that bugged me even though I know dogs don't care....I care! So, both Rianna and I discouraged him and eventually he stopped!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Awwwww! I don't think I've ever seen Rianna in person before, but it is sweet to see the two of them together in a photo. Sweet!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

That's precious. They are two great looking Havs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, that what a cute photo. Scout is handsome as always, and Rianna is a pretty little girl.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwww! Great photo


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are too cute together~looks like they are very happy being able to play together!!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

What a wonderful pic of two BEAUTIFUL dogs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww. Beautiful sibs.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

That is such a cute picture!! They are such goodlookin havs!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is a beauty and a lucky girl to have a handsome big brother (even if he does hump her!!!)


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Oh, they are so sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!! What beautiful pups!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a good picture with their little tongues. BOYS...do they not think of anything else? I can't tell what my almost 13 year old gandson told me....but he called it "choke the chicken." ound:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh what a treat! Rianna is a beauty. Scout is so handsome that is must be in the genes!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What a couple of sweetie pies.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

They are both handsome dogs...what a difference in size!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Very cute siblings.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane - they look stunning together. Riana is probably 9" and 9 lbs and is a spunky girl. We always have such a fun time when she's at our house. However, MeMe's a bit suspicious :suspicious: that her main squeeze was putting the make on his sister. In fact she asked me if Scout was two-timing her with her best friend! LOL


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

LuvCicero said:


> What a good picture with their little tongues. BOYS...do they not think of anything else? I can't tell what my almost 13 year old gandson told me....but he called it "choke the chicken." ound:


OH MY!!! To think my son is turning 12 on the 23rd - YIKES!!:jaw:

:focus:

Jane, the two siblings are so cute!! They are both cute Havanese


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Jane, what a sweet, sweet picture!
Carole


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jane, they look so cute together. Rianna is so spunky, I am sure they had a lot of fun. How did Lincoln react to having a girl around? Hope Scout and Rianna didn't perster the poor sweet guy with their antics.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

great picture of Scott and his sister...too cute


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane,

Great picture. Scout is so handsome and his sister is just a little princess.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Jane!

What an adorable picture of Scout and Rianna together! You can definitely see the family resemblance despite the size disparity. They're too cute!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

They're both adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jane, love the picture! They are gorgeous together.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jane,

Great pictures! They look to cute together 

Ryan


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Me&2Girls said:


> MeMe's a bit suspicious :suspicious: that her main squeeze was putting the make on his sister. In fact she asked me if Scout was two-timing her with her best friend! LOL


I think Scout still prefers MeMe. He did leave Rianna alone after awhile. And we know he will not leave MeMe alone - they just go into hiding to "do their business" :biggrin1:

No one should be putting the make on his sister! Ack!

Thanks to everyone for their nice comments on the photo!


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They're great! It must be nice to be able to get together with his siblings!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Michi,

It really has been wonderful to know both boys' extended families. Our breeder started a yahoo group for her puppy owners, so we know where everyone is! Lincoln's has a brother, sister, and older brother nearby and Scout's sister is here. They both have siblings in the show ring, so it is a treat to cheer them on. It has been an added bonus to make new friends with their owners - people you would not have been likely to meet under "normal" non-Hav circumstances.

Something about these wonderful Havs just draws people together!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Jane...he is a dog...what makes you think they have the same rules we do! ound:ound:ound:

And MeMe says she forgives Scout.


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Great family pic...they are both beautiful dogs.


----------

